# Marathon II (Dwarf Tall Fescue) going dormant/yellow. What can I do to ensure survival?



## Duxa (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas all. I am new on this forum, but am a long time Lawn Care Nut!  And I seek your advice.

I've never seen it this bad. I am in Southern California (Orange County) and we have been having consistent nights in the 40's (a few dropping to high 30's) for the last month and it wont be letting up for at least another month.

My Marathon II lawn has shut down completely. Previous winters Id still need to mow it every 3 weeks or so, but this time its zero growth in about 5 weeks now. Interestingly if you look around the edge, it still grows there (due to heat from the sidewalk radiating).

We are going to be having this kind of weather for another month or so. I applied fungicide (Scotts granular) to make sure its not some sort of disease.

My question to you is this. What can I do to ensure survival of my turf? Is it going to be ok once temps go up? Is there anything I can give it in meantime to boost the green (its turning yellow) and/or stimulate at least some growth?

I did a new seeding in early October when we still had temps in the 80's on a little side strip (you can see it in one of the pictures), it grew great until this cool weather hit in early November and (as you can see in the pics) it may die completely? I plan to overseed the hell out of that strip once temps go up. But Id really like to get the rest of the established lawn back in good shape and if I can do something now that would be great!

Thank you all and Merry Christmas!

4 Pictures included:

imgur.com/a/28qHELh

https://imgur.com/a/28qHELh


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

First of all, I am not sure. But here is my best read.

Your grass should withstand the unexpected cold temperatures just fine. I wouldn't worry about that.

The more pronounced discoloration in your pictures looks more like disease than color change due to dormancy. It has been really wet and unseasonably cool in Tenn for 1-2 months, and my fescue looks much like yours. I'd guess leaf spot or rust, but those are just guesses.


----------



## Duxa (Dec 24, 2018)

If its disease would Scott's Disease EX take care of that? Or should I be looking to apply other products?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you grab a few leaves and take a close up picture? We might be able to I'd the fungus with the pictures. It does look like a fungus in the last image. The active ingredient in the Scott product is very good, but only if it treats the fungus.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

No problem at all with 40s and 30s. We have had 30s and 20s at night the past month, with some 10s. My grass lost its color. As long as the disease (if present) is under control now (we will see if you used the right fungicide), it should be fine.


----------

